# Welche Technologie sinnvoll?



## Onnur (22. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss/will eine Weboberfläche programmieren, die Daten mit der Logik im Backend (Java) austauscht. Es soll keine große Sachen werden, aber die Oberfläche soll "schön" und intuitiv bedienbar sein. Eigentlich habe ich an PHP gedacht, aber auf PHP wird immer herumgehackt .
Nun habe ich von JSP und JSF gehört. Sind diese handlebar für ein kleines Projekt oder einfach übertrieben? Eine AJAX-Oberfläche wäre schön, da würde sich icefaches anbieten? Ist dies einfach und schnell zu lernen?


----------



## KYLT (22. Mrz 2010)

Hi Onnur,
die Arbeit mit PHP unterscheidet sich von daher grundsätzlich von der Arbeit mit Java, als dass du immer die Änderungen der gespeicherten Datei sofort sehen kannst. Das ist aber auch zugleich einer der Hauptschwächen, es verleitet zum einen zu unsauberer, schneller Programmierung und zum anderen können Fehler gespeichert werden, die nicht sofort mitgetestet werden. Zum letztgenannten ist eben in Java schon syntaktisch und in IDEs wie Eclypse, Netbeans die semantische Prüfung gegeben.

Für ein einzelnes Projekt rate ich dir ganz klar davon ab. Du musst bedenken, dass es nicht alleine mit der Erstellung einer Datei getan ist, du musst dich mit Applicationservern und dem Lebenszyklus von Persistenzschichten beschäftigen. Die Einarbeitungszeit ist da nicht zu unterschätzen. - Wenn du allerdings ohnehin vorhast, danach vielleicht noch weiter in dem Bereich zu Arbeiten und weitere Projekte anzulegen und es dich ohnehin brennend interessiert, kann ich dir es nur empfehlen.
Für dich empfehle ich erstmal die Grundlagen von JSF 1.2 zu erforschen, erst dann die Neuerungen zu der Version JSF 2.0. Erst wenn du da drin Sicher bist, schaue dir den Appicationserver genauer an und erst dann würde ich dir raten ein AjaxFramework wie Icefaces zu benutzen.


----------



## ARadauer (22. Mrz 2010)

> als dass du immer die Änderungen der gespeicherten Datei sofort sehen kannst.


solange ich keine methodensignatur ändere kann ich das mit tapestry und den meisten anderen frameworks auch...


----------



## KYLT (22. Mrz 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> solange ich keine methodensignatur ändere kann ich das mit tapestry und den meisten anderen frameworks auch...



Ich geb dir da recht, aber als ich damals angefangen habe, war die Konfiguration usw.um den Deploymentprozess tatsächlich zu verstehen bei weiterem zeitaufwändiger, als die Installation und Arbeit mit PHP


----------



## Onnur (22. Mrz 2010)

Puh, das hört sich alles deutlich schwieriger an als befürchtet. Ich habe mit Netbeans mal ein Testprojekt erstellt und kann die WAR Datei auch auf meinem Tomcat hochladen und es klappt. Aber ich fürchte da kommt wohl noch einiges mehr...
Welche Technologien/Frameworks etc. würdet ihr denn für meine Ansprüche empfehlen? Wie kann man elegant eine Schnittstelle zwischen dann möglicherweise dem PHP-Frontend und dem Java-Backend schaffen?


----------



## thommy.s (26. Mrz 2010)

was hast du denn konkret vor?


----------

